# Need advice for fishing around Cape San Blas, Port St Joe Bay



## DEB922d (Jun 10, 2020)

Heading down to Cape San Blas next week, plan to fish the bay with a kayak and do some wading, too. Any advice on what bait or lures to use. Would like to catch some reds, trout, flounder or whatever is biting, so any advice on fishing strategies.  Thanks! (locations, time of day, tides, etc.) would be appreciated.  (Note: This post moved from previous post in Georgia Coastal Fishing.)


----------



## Rabun (Jun 10, 2020)

I'll be heading down as well.  It's been a couple weeks since I've spoken to anyone down there, but last time I did the reds and trout were biting very well in the bay shallow above sea grass on gold spoons and top water (skitter walk) respectively.  We had very good luck fishing the mouth of the canal when the tide was ripping drifting a live shrimp on the bottom back in march...carolina rig with just enough weight to keep the bait bouncing along.  Short leader on that carolina rig.  There were also a lot of sheepshead being caught further up in the canal...fiddler crabs were the ticket there.  The surf was producing pompano throwing your bait way out...sand flea, fresh dead shrimp and fish bites. Probably the first thing I would do is check in with blue water outfitters and see what they have to say.

Good luck!


----------



## The Donk (Jun 10, 2020)

For kayak fishing we do three things mainly in that area, and let the wind decide our fate.

1. Canoe launch at the southern tip of St. Joe bay for trout, reds, flounder and stingray gigging. Topwater, Z-man swimbaits, and a cork with a mud minnow gets it done most of the time there. 

2. Head north from Indian pass boat ramp. There is a maze of oyster bars that hold more redfish and black drum, but trout and flounder are in there as well. Z-man, Weedless gulp, and live shrimp on a cork do well there.  Use quartered blue crabs for the big black drum that tail in there all day.

3. Off the beaches with a sabiki rig to catch some bait. Then run a live bait under a float or cork for Tarpon. Mid June they are there on calm days. Find the line just past the second bar that they are running and hold on. The first few minutes is very explosive and violent. Having a pitch bait can be handy as well.

Good luck. Heading back down the first week of July and hoping for good weather.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jun 10, 2020)

A fellow camper at Indian Pass campground caught a 10lb trout from the bank yesterday, biggest one I've ever seen.  I didn't fish for trout/redfish, but I saw really good numbers and good size at the fish cleaning station at Presnell's all week.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 11, 2020)

Whoa!  That’s huge!


----------



## DEB922d (Jun 12, 2020)

Thanks everyone, really appreciate the information.  If anyone else has recent experience, please let me know.


----------



## ryork (Jun 12, 2020)

Just got back, trout were on fire for us. My daughter had our limit in 45 min one morning. Some nice ones too. Fishing grass patches/lines in 2-3 ft mainly on eastern side of the bay. Caught flounder and Spanish too. Only one red.


----------



## NorthGaDawg069 (Jun 19, 2020)

Headed to the cape from July 6th -11th. Which is the better fishing......The bay area or off of the beach. Renting a Kayak for sure this year.


----------



## The Donk (Jun 19, 2020)

Do both


----------



## Rabun (Jun 22, 2020)

The bay has been producing a lot of nice trout. Early and late using artificials.  The best action though will come off live pinfish. Concentrate on grassy flats. Area around the state park has been producing well. Gate opens at 8am and bite as been lasting all day using the livies


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 22, 2020)

Good info.
Launched at PSJ boat ramp Friday and Saturday.
Rode to highland bridge area.  Caught 8 sharks and 3 cats using cut bait.

Want to venture to the eastern part of the bay, but not sure which route to take.  Don't want to get too shallow.


----------

